
Google Maps for Android’s new Driving Mode guesses where you want to go - bko
http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/13/google-maps-for-androids-new-driving-mode-guesses-where-you-want-to-go/
======
joshstrange
Not the exact same thing but Google does this now for me on iOS. A lot of the
time when I get into my car I get a push notification saying "X Minutes away
from Y" where Y is normally where I am headed. Was a little creepy the first
few times but now it's nice.

~~~
on_and_off
maybe it's Google Now ?

I don't use a car anymore but when I did, it was pretty useful at informing me
of the traffic conditions between my home & work place (since my commute could
go from 20 minutes to 4 hours depending on these, it had a true value). It was
especially impressive that it was able to guess my irregular arrival/departure
hours pretty accurately.

